
Why Rust's Zero Cost Abstractions Are Perfect for Embedded Systems - jamesmunns
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t99L3JHhLc0
======
jamesmunns
Hey! This is a talk I gave at RustConf 2018. You can find the slides here:
[https://ferrous-systems.github.io/rustconf-james-2018](https://ferrous-
systems.github.io/rustconf-james-2018)

Happy to answer any questions about the talk, or embedded systems in Rust in
general.

